# Window or Aisle seat on airplane for 2.5 yr old?



## alpenglow (Oct 29, 2007)

I have a 5 hour flight coming up across the country. It's just me and 2.5 yr old dd this time (have flown a couple other times as a toddler with dh and I). She's usually pretty well behaved if she's rested. Flight will occur during her regular naptime. The seats are in groups of 3, which means we can either take a middle and aisle seat, or a middle and window seat. I've decided to borrow a car seat on the other end (won't have one on the plane). I should be able to keep her entertained, and she likes to watch preschooler shows which will be available on flight.

I'm leaning towards window just because dd can be contained better and could lean against window side on a pillow when she sleeps. She liked looking out the window on our last flight. I wouldn't have to worry about anyone bumping into her if she falls asleep in the aisle seat or sticks her hand out when a cart is rolling by... or her bothering anyone else (e.g. kicking in her sleep, dropping food on stranger) if she's in the middle seat. I guess the con to this is having to climb over someone to get out to the bathroom (for me mainly - dd is still in diapers)

Am I on the right track?

Thanks


----------



## sebarnes (Feb 2, 2005)

If you aren't using a carseat on the plane, chances are that she's not going to be able to see out the window while she's belted in. DD is a tall four year old and on our last flight, unless she was on her knees at the edge of the seat she couldn't see out of the window - so most of the time she was properly seated in the belt. DS (2), otoh, could see out perfectly strapped into his carseat.

But, I do think you're right about the containment issues. If she's next to the window and you're right next to her, she'll only be bumping and jumping into you


----------



## plum tree (Aug 23, 2009)

I just took my 2.5y twin DDs on a cross country flight, and I definitely vote for window. We didn't have their carseats and they could see out the window just fine - it was great entertainment for them. Sleep is easier in the window seat since she can lean up against the wall of the plane (if she's not curled up on your lap). Generally people are understanding about having to get up to let you out, that's just part of the deal if you request an aisle seat.

Good luck!


----------



## Oliver'sMom (Jul 17, 2007)

most definately window seat. I've flown with ds alone when all there was for us was an aisle and a middle and it was awful. whenever ds sees open space (ie:the aisle) he thinks it's an opportunity to run. with the window seat, he was contained and much more comfortable for everyone.

I personally would reconsider bringing a carseat along for the ride. ds is always much more comfortable in his seat and is able to sleep very well during the flight. On the one occassion I didn't have a carseat with, ds was extremely uncomfortable and could never settle down to sleep.

Plus, I felt like ds was safer being buckled in his seat in case there was some surprise turbulence. Also, with his carseat I can put him rear facing so he isn't constantly kicking the seat in front of him.


----------



## alpenglow (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks!

I really hummed and hawed about the carseat...after hearing about how inconvenient it is and how the trays can't fold down, how they kick the seat in front of them, etc (rear facing dd would be asking for a tantrum). I originally wanted it because I was skeptical dd would fall asleep without it. And then a friend told me their kids napped just fine without one. I actually have a Cares Harness on order (but have the option to return it)...and I'm not sure about it either because of the sliding down factor, or if it will be as comfortable as the manufacturer claims it is.

Anyone have any thoughts about whether or not to bring the carseat, or buy the Cares kids fly safe harness?

Thx again


----------



## sebarnes (Feb 2, 2005)

I've flown with and without. I've never bought a ticket for a child that can be a lap child, so I don't know if it would make a difference for a child under 2. BUT, I can say that I loved having it this time for ds. It's the only time we've flown with one, and it was great being able to buckle him in and he knew that was where he was supposed to sit and not, generally, trying to crawl all over the place. Kicking was an issue, but we tried hard to keep it contained, and were generally successful. Most people were really cool about it except this one girl on one leg who started giving us the stink eye after he kicked her seat twice. Eventually we had to have a conversation about the fact that we would try our best to keep him from kicking, but that he was a baby and it was probably going to happen a time or two. I probably would have been more sympathetic except there was an empty seat next to her that she could have shifted to, as well as several other single empties on the flight and she just chose to stay put.

I was flying with DH, so he could carry the seat. In your case, if you chose to take it, I would probably request on of those cart cars to take you to and from your gate.


----------



## alpenglow (Oct 29, 2007)

If the seat in front is fully upright, can they still kick it? If not, then maybe a carseat would be nice to deter the person in front from reclining








If so, I'd probably bring my Alpha Omega (it's 17" wide) with the base taken off. (have a Britax Marathon but it's too wide and I'll feel too cramped).

I doubt I can keep dd from stretching her legs and pushing on the seat in front







She's so used to doing that in our small car (don't usually have passenger in front seat in front of her).


----------



## jjawm (Jun 17, 2007)

I had a carseat with dd, 2.5, flying with just me and not dh. It was a pain, but worth it. I knew how to install it on the rental car, it was comfortable for dd, and I knew that if there was turbulence she would be safer than without it. It also kept her 'contained' during take off and landing. She loves to buckle and unbuckle things.

Either way, window is best. On an aisle she may get bumped by the carts, have something spill on her.

Good luck. Flying with her at this age for me was so much easier than when she was smaller.


----------



## sebarnes (Feb 2, 2005)

Yep, they can still kick an upright seat.


----------



## plum tree (Aug 23, 2009)

If it's not too much of a hassle, having the carseat is definitely nice. My girls would have napped much better in the carseat than they did without, and it's safer too. But for me, there was no way I was going to drag my girls plus our carry ons PLUS two huge Britaxes through the airport. No way.


----------



## Love_My_Bubba (Jul 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dot1* 
Thanks!

I really hummed and hawed about the carseat...after hearing about how inconvenient it is and how the trays can't fold down, how they kick the seat in front of them, etc (rear facing dd would be asking for a tantrum). I originally wanted it because I was skeptical dd would fall asleep without it. And then a friend told me their kids napped just fine without one. I actually have a Cares Harness on order (but have the option to return it)...and I'm not sure about it either because of the sliding down factor, or if it will be as comfortable as the manufacturer claims it is.

Anyone have any thoughts about whether or not to bring the carseat, or buy the Cares kids fly safe harness?

Thx again

CARES is A.W.E.S.O.M.E. I'm one of the "always take a car seat when flying" fanatics and always get embroiled in those threads but CARES is an absolutely fabulous alternative. Depending on the flight attendant and the airline they may require that your DC be at the window so they will not impede the egress of anyone in the aisle in the event of an emergency since they don't have the capability of evacuating themselves.

I actually just loaned mine to my neighbors. The husband is Greek and they spend a month in Greece every summer and they used it for their 2.5 yo for that heinously long flight. My DS has used it to Paris, London, Bueino Aires, Barcelone and countless domestic flights. You just have to prepare them to understand that the strap is no different than a carseat.

Also, make sure that you bring the glossy pamphlet that looks like an airline safety briefing crd with you. Not all flight attendants have seen CARES and will try to argue that you can't use it during taxi, takeoff and landing. The pamphlet has the FAA C.F.R. number which proves that it is FAA approved for all stages of flight.

Good luck!!!!


----------



## alpenglow (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks Julie!

I'm hoping the CARES harness will be the ticket to a comfortable sleep (and of course to protect her better if turbulence). We're now booked in a window seat that won't recline (but chose it to decrease liklihood of getting a seatmate). Are they still comfy when seat is upright?

I've also heard about a way to modify it slightly with an extra strap between their legs http://www.ehow.com/how_4905276_modi...-children.html It's easy for me to grab a long piece of soft wide velcro strapping at work. Ever tried this?
Did you have an issue with them sliding down in the harness when they slept?

Thx again


----------



## Love_My_Bubba (Jul 4, 2006)

No problem







I was a flight attendant during part of my 7 years in the airline indusrtry so I've just about seen it all.

I've never see that modification but my first thought would be about the safety of modifying the strap. I wouldn't be too terribly worried about it but I would guess, like carseats, that modifications not sanctioned by the manufacturer may be a problem. You can always call the company and ask, they are SUPER firendly.


----------

